# Random job site videos



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

My favorite helper came back from college and needed some $$$. I gratefully accepted the help as I'm on a big trim job right now and needed to catch up on my schedule before I fly out for some more murals and a drunk fest ...er... convention soon.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Is that .......


oh never mind


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

A little something about applying a latex over an oil with ZERO prep. :no:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like to lock her in my basement PWG. Could you please bring her to Pittsburgh? Thanks in advance.:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Besides not prepping the cabnet doors, they painted the hinges!:blink::no:

I will not comment on the helper:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

We had a house once where the previous owner had hired a hack 'n' fraud to paint cheap vinyl latex over oil with no prep. They wanted it to look good for selling.


We did our best to remediate. Eventually the new HO grew disheartened at the mounting costs, and we got bounced. Another station wagon bandit was waiting on the corner ready to lay more new paint over bad. 

just another reason my blood boils when short cuts in prep are committed


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

timhag said:


> I would like to lock her in my basement PWG. Could you please bring her to Pittsburgh? Thanks in advance.:yes:


You'll have to wait until I'm done with her. 


chrisn said:


> Besides not prepping the cabnet doors, they painted the hinges!:blink::no:
> 
> I will not comment on the helper:jester:


Yeah, I hate it when they paint the hinges. Their carpenter will be doing some work there and I will have him replace the hinges with new.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is a short clip after a long day at work.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Here is a short clip after a long day at work.


Cool video, just one thing tho. just one thing tho,I felt like i was on an acid trip, acid trip with the echos.....lol How is the smoking going? How is the smoking going? saw *my* babygirl sitting there puffing on one. Cute kid PWG, PWG,PWG.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Check your soundcard, I hear no echo.


Check your soundcard, I hear no echo.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: Got it now, guess the acid wore of. He was going to watch cartoons dad, what other reason for a kid his age to go inside....lol That was funny.


----------

